# Early Morning Raider



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I woke up early this morning from the constant pain in the ribs, so I struggled to get out of bed and go make coffee.. Its just barely gettin light outside ,so I peer out the kitchen window out to the feeder... A little too dark but i can see it wiggle a little... I proceeded to make my coffee and went to the restroom. on my way back to the kitchen I retrieved the Mountian air .25 cal.. I poured me a cup and slowly cranked open the jealousy window, [ which i keep well greased ]. It was getting lighter now and i could see the feeder moving so I loaded up the pistol. Its sportin a 4x32 center point, so i scanned the feeder and rope.. yep sure enough there he was comming down the rope for a snack. its an 18.yd shot from my window to the feeder and this gun is a tac driver at 10 yards, every pellet in the same hole always... so I took a bead on his head and pulled the trigger.
Pfhat, i hit him solid, It blew him off the rope and he was on the ground doing the japanese gymnist tricks squeeling like someone was steppin on his tail... he wouldn't die fast enough for me and it was early in the morning with all that noise going on. So I reloaded and lined up on him again. he had stopped floppin around so much, but was still squeelin. So I let another fly.. pfaat. Silence fell in the backyard finally... I went out and retrieved him for the photo shoot and the first shot caught him a little far back. That was why he was not dieing fast enough for me. the second shot was a neck shot and ended his pain...
It sure made my back feel better having a morning like that...


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Badaxxed pistol! Where can I get one?

PECOS


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Pecos said:


> Badaxxed pistol! Where can I get one?
> 
> PECOS


 This one is custom ordered... here is thier link...

http://www.mountainaircustomairguns.com/our_guns.htm


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

How do you have all these rats?? Are they hitting all of our bird feeders and such at night when we cant see them or what???


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> How do you have all these rats?? Are they hitting all of our bird feeders and such at night when we cant see them or what???


 Yep. untill ya get NV ya really don't know thier there... I get about 1 or 2 a week... my hood is old tho.. newer hoods may be a bit slower, but thier there....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahhhh, gotcha....

Well, my hood has a problem with bigger "RATS"... I have a group of possums that run down the fence EVERY night and my lab goes ape****. Im at the verge of just sitting up and popping them with the 12 gauge...

Im sure my neighbors will be more happy than anything, because I know my dog is driving them batty.... but what do you do?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I zap the possums and ***** with my air rifles... never had one move after the head shot... heck even Mrs. Quest has zapped a possum..
here's her first with ma .22 whisper.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Ahhhh, gotcha....
> 
> Well, my hood has a problem with bigger "RATS"... I have a group of possums that run down the fence EVERY night and my lab goes ape****. Im at the verge of just sitting up and popping them with the 12 gauge...
> 
> Im sure my neighbors will be more happy than anything, because I know my dog is driving them batty.... but what do you do?


Randall can solve that little problem for you,After his ribs heal up! :biggrin:


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Dude you have year round huntin.....Maybe I should get a bird feeder!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ITS A BLAST... Here is last nights video.. I should have shot instead of gabbed..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Did you ever look into having one of those trophies mounted? Not a full-body, mind you, but just a shoulder mount would look great above your mantle, I'm sure...


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

-Beats shooting them in the house. My sister and I were taking three or more per night in our student housing. Then we moved out and got the place torn down.
Sis is deadly with any projectile weapon, even one of these clunkers:








Haven't seen any rats in the new place, though the dogs and I take at least one possum a week. They just keep trying to take the dogs' food.
If the dogs don't get 'em I usually have to shoot them off of the roof or I don't get any sleep.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

I just saw this post on here is this guy for real. WHAT A JOKE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Is that a lazer mounted on the whisper quite?

Is the pistol air compressed?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

SwampMud said:


> I just saw this post on here is this guy for real. WHAT A JOKE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Dude, do a little search and see that its no joke.... I'm in charge of the rat eradication Svcs. in Pasadena... www.Questpestcontrol.com .. lol....


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Dude, do a little search and see that its no joke.... I'm in charge of the rat eradication Svcs. in Pasadena... www.Questpestcontrol.com .. lol....


i wouldnt quit your day job. your calling your own hometown a filth hole??????????????????


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

SwampMud said:


> I just saw this post on here is this guy for real. WHAT A JOKE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


You must be new around here.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

SwampMud said:


> i wouldnt quit your day job. your calling your own hometown a filth hole??????????????????


If you're trying to be funny, you haven't made it. Rookie comments like that will get you some major grief on this board.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> How do you have all these rats?? Are they hitting all of our bird feeders and such at night when we cant see them or what???


I like to by rats from pet stores and then dispense the rats in various neighborhoods because I think its funny.

But, Johnny's neighborhood I have to visit often because the inventory is always low.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

11andy11 said:


> You must be new around here.


X2 to the tenth.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Gettin' closer Johnny. It's harder & harder to resist. (Still tellin' wife it's your fault.) 

What do you think of mountainair's base pistol lineup? Any reasons I should consider some features an advantage over others? (Given use from rats to 'possums.) .22 or .25?*MA2250 *


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Dude, do a little search and see that its no joke.... I'm in charge of the rat eradication Svcs. in Pasadena... www.Questpestcontrol.com .. lol....


if your killing all these rats and you enjoy it its no suprise to me that your associated with pasadena


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

SwampMud said:


> if your killing all these rats and you enjoy it its no suprise to me that your associated with pasadena


And I see your from Analton! dude find a new thread and move on.. you wouldn't get it we tried all day to explain to your guinness ars! Go away!
 :headknock!!! can we get our red dots back now Mont!??????


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

JQ is a jack of all trades.

JQ, when can we drive down for the Okra you pickled for us? I PMed you a couple of days ago.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

JQ, nice report, love your depth of story. That coffee taste better after the kill. How long before those ribs heal?


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

waterspout said:


> And I see your from Analton! dude find a new thread and move on.. you wouldn't get it we tried all day to explain to your guinness ars! Go away!
> :headknock!!! can we get our red dots back now Mont!??????


 what does johnny quest shoot the rats out of your house for you. man that sounds like a fun night we can get out our walky talkies post up on the roof


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

SwampMud said:


> what does johnny quest shoot the rats out of your house for you. man that sounds like a fun night we can get out our walky talkies post up on the roof


Why don't you take your stupid, adolescent comments elsewhere? And I don't need your childish PM's either.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

SwampMud said:


> what does johnny quest shoot the rats out of your house for you. man that sounds like a fun night we can get out our walky talkies post up on the roof


Beats sittin around in your tighty whiteys and talkin to your imaginary gf online. Screen name: (Bigun 185)

Your so much cooler online...:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> Why don't you take your stupid, adolescent comments elsewhere? And I don't need your childish PM's either.


Ditto,, next PM you send me your ignorant ars can go to ignore! :headknock

Hello Chief,, we found you village Idiot,, He's in JQ rat killing thread! :rotfl:

JQ,, can I borrow the Whisper Quite??? Got a lil pest to pop!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Beats sittin around in your tighty whiteys and talkin to your imaginary gf online. Screen name: (Bigun 185)
> 
> Your so much cooler online...:rotfl:


Short Stick You know everyone is cooler online,, tougher also! look at ST, lots of bad boys there. hahaha yo Kerwin! :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> Short Stick You know everyone is cooler online,, tougher also! look at ST, lots of bad boys there. hahaha yo Kerwin! :rotfl:


Gary :rotfl:

Sorry I had too after that last tantrum he threw.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Gary :rotfl:
> 
> Sorry I had too after that last tantrum he threw.


Gary= mud,, I get it!







lmao!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Guys, from a lifelong Angletonian, let me apologize for Swampmud. He is not indicative of the normal folks down here. I'd bet he's not native. He can't even spell it right!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

JQ....when are you going to post your recipes for possums, raccoons, and rats? Or, have you already and I just missed them. You are eating them, aren't you?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That is one cool pellet pistol for sure. One way to solve a rat problem.

We had a few rats around our feeders until these guys moved into the yard. 
Another way to solve a rat issue..


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

JQ..I must confess here cause I cheated last night...
I have been living in this place out in the country for close to 17 years..Just me and ole Bandit dog...Well he recently passed and about a week ago I am laying on the couch and I see my first huge rat run across my den floor...Guess rats have figured out no more dog in house...Set three traps....No rat shows up for about a week....1st baited with cheese...nothing...added ham...nothing...added chocolate slivers...nothing....added sunflower seeds...BAM! Gotcha last night...:walkingsm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> 1st baited with cheese...nothing...added ham...nothing...added chocolate slivers...nothing....added sunflower seeds...BAM! Gotcha last night...:walkingsm


Should have tried dog food, rat was probably raised on it.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

bearintex said:


> Guys, from a lifelong Angletonian, let me apologize for Swampmud. He is not indicative of the normal folks down here. I'd bet he's not native. He can't even spell it right!


 Born and raised in angelton. LOVE IT THERE


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

SwampMud said:


> Born and raised in angelton. LOVE IT THERE


Graduated when? I was '89.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

bearintex said:


> Graduated when? I was '89.


class of 96


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

SwampMud said:


> Born and raised in angelton. LOVE IT THERE


Your full of it, we all know how to spell it. Bet you are from Danbury just embarrassed to say it. :rotfl:

Ya'll are old...C/O '01


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I,m having a hard time believing im gettin PUNKED by a 31 year old NEWBIE.. If he only had a clue as to who I really am...:idea:

I am the rat assassin, The varminterator, The killer of the night critters. :biggrin:. A storybook character of many kills... OOHHH and did I forget ta mention that this is the hunting forum and that is what i/we do here...
Go back into your apartment and play with your cheap guns... Us big boys here don't just shoot deer and hogs, WE HUNT, whatever it may be..
Spout anytime ya need her just let me know...

and frank don't worry I cheet sometimes also.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

i bet your eat them too come by my house i will cook u a steak quit eating those rats


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Its a cultural thing,, Are you a racist???


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Its a cultural thing,, Are you a racist???


Far from that. got my face painted and my walky talkies charged up bout to go on a spot in stalk thru the neighboorhood rat its whats for dinner. how many you got mounted?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

SwampMud said:


> i bet your eat them too come by my house i will cook u a steak quit eating those rats


You need to shut the [email protected]!! up, log off of this forum and go back to your ****. None of us here want to hear your third grade comments. I would talk about how people respect others here and how there are a whole bunch of good people, but given your current track, none of that applies to you and we certainly don't need your opinion. Get the drift of what has been said or you won't be here long, not that anybody cares.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> You need to shut the [email protected]!! up, log off of this forum and go back to your ****. None of us here want to hear your third grade comments. I would talk about how people respect others here and how there are a whole bunch of good people, but given your current track, none of that applies to you and we certainly don't need your opinion. Get the drift of what has been said or you won't be here long, not that anybody cares.


 Just what hrdrasports said i couldnt agree more. it dosent matter if your kills deer, hogs, ducks, geese, rats, snakes, or racoons. we are all on here because we are hunters and love and respect the outdoors. its our passion and a ways of life.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

SwampMud said:


> Far from that. got my face painted and my walky talkies charged up bout to go on a spot in stalk thru the neighboorhood rat its whats for dinner. how many you got mounted?


Your mom just called me, and told me to tell you that she has dinner ready for you. Go ahead and run along now, we are tired of listening to you.

Its bad when a 20 year old is getting annoyed by a stupid 31 year old child.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Your full of it, we all know how to spell it. Bet you are from Danbury just embarrassed to say it. :rotfl:
> 
> Ya'll are old...C/O '01


Your old... C/O '07. haha


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I must digress... As I was sitting here constipating oops I mean contiplating my recent bashing by the Mudd Master I thought to myself.. should I or shouldn't I go out back and sit a spell.. That way I could contimplate if there was any validity to the accusations I have being bashed with.. It occured to me That mabey I should bring my BSA Lonestar with the night vision on it just incase I decided that I wasn't wierd and mabey a varmit would let me have a chance at him while I was thinkin about the whole sad ordeal... 
While I was out there Throwin the beers back, all upset about my wierdness, The funniest thing happened.. Here comes a furry rodent down the powerlines headed for Mrs. Quests feeder... I thought to myself.. Ok people are startin ta think I'm wierd.. Welll mabey there is some validity to the whole accusation, but wierd is as wierd does. The dam rat is gunna die one way or another.. either God or me... I chose me... and had another beer...
Hey its just me....

Disclaimer:::: no rats were actually harmed in this post...


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Lmao thats a good one there and a darn good kill!!!!!!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

JQ, good deal. Don't worry about some idiot who can't appreciate things that aren't normal to them. Like you said, probably a racist too, doesn't like kids or something really stupid like that. I, for one, enjoy the posts and am intrigued with the whole NV deal, whether air gun or powder. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

DUUUUUDE such a sweet rifle. Man, I wish I could get one that nice.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> DUUUUUDE such a sweet rifle. Man, I wish I could get one that nice.


 Chase I have around 1200.00 in that setup...
My newest little killin machine is a sweetheart..
BSA scorpion T-10 bull barrel. and the new Night vision for her is on the way... She will be upwards of 1500.00 when I'm done... Its a passion, Its fun, AND its REAL.....


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

JQ, don't forget it's Sept. now, make sure you re-up your hunting liscense. I almost forgot this yesterday when I thought about taking my kid crabbing!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

JQ is the original REAL DEAL. His huntin has all the same elements as mine. Love the tale about the tails bro!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*SwampMud*

I am starting to think SwampMud is a seasoned 2Cooler, using another handle to jerk some chains. :cop:

He seems to know the system and is bold.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Summary of SwampMud's Comments*



SwampMud said:


> I just saw this post on here is this guy for real. WHAT A JOKE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





SwampMud said:


> i wouldnt quit your day job. your calling your own hometown a filth hole??????????????????





SwampMud said:


> if your killing all these rats and you enjoy it its no suprise to me that your associated with pasadena





SwampMud said:


> what does johnny quest shoot the rats out of your house for you. man that sounds like a fun night we can get out our walky talkies post up on the roof





SwampMud said:


> Born and raised in angelton. LOVE IT THERE





SwampMud said:


> class of 96





SwampMud said:


> i bet your eat them too come by my house i will cook u a steak quit eating those rats





SwampMud said:


> Far from that. got my face painted and my walky talkies charged up bout to go on a spot in stalk thru the neighboorhood rat its whats for dinner. how many you got mounted?





essayons75 said:


> I am starting to think SwampMud is a seasoned 2Cooler, using another handle to jerk some chains. :cop:
> 
> He seems to know the system and is bold.


I think we know him. It is the guy that doesn't know the difference between, "your" and "you're"...that really narrows it down. :rotfl:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I think we know him. It is the guy that doesn't know the difference between, "your" and "you're"...*that really narrows it down*. :rotfl:


:smile:

IT does???


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Your crazy...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> Your old... C/O '07. haha


At least we had Grammar classes back in the day....:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

SwampMud said:


> i bet* your eat them too come* by my house i will cook u a steak*,* quit eating those rats


 Jr high troller.. grammer suks!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

House cleaning will start when the majority of the trollers back at school leave...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Recoil Pads*

You have to love pellet guns with recoil pads! :bounce:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Johnny I need to come by and get you to build me a bad boy ... need her quite though to hammer those lil critter I wrap in bacon and jap a lenos! gonna be a backyard bird feeder killing in broad daylight.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> Johnny I need to come by and get you to build me a bad boy ... need her quite though to hammer those lil critter I wrap in bacon and jap a lenos! gonna be a backyard bird feeder killing in broad daylight.


You be eatin Pigeons? :slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> You be eatin Pigeons? :slimer:


Only my neighbors Homing Pigeons! :slimer: they got jewelry :biggrin: LMAO!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I need to get in on some of that action.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

dang and I thought my benjamin sheridon(sp) was bad ***


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I,m having a hard time believing im gettin PUNKED by a 31 year old NEWBIE.. If he only had a clue as to who I really am...:idea:
> 
> I am the *rat assassin, The varminterator, The killer of the night critters*. :biggrin:. A storybook character of many kills... OOHHH and did I forget ta mention that this is the hunting forum and that is what i/we do here...
> Go back into your apartment and play with your cheap guns... Us big boys here don't just shoot deer and hogs, WE HUNT, whatever it may be..
> ...


You tell'em JQ!


----------

